# 4th Annual Magic City On-Road Challenge - Birmingham, AL



## GhostRyder (Jun 29, 2006)

The A-Train RC club in Birmingham, Alabama would like to invite you all to participate in the 4th Annual Magic City On-Road Challenge.

Classes include:
- Tamiya Mini 
- Tamiya Spec
- 1/10 Stock Touring
- 1/10 Brushless Touring
- 1/10 19t Touring 
- 1/10 Nitro Touring 
- 1/10 Open F1 (Exhibition)

Full class details and entry information can be found at http://www.atrainracing.net

Follow the 2006 Challenge links. Join the forums and participate in the discussions.


----------

